# Adria Supersonic



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

After a couple of successful years with our Autosleeper Broadway we found the Supersonic at the NEC last October! Our children were getting too big for the Autosleeper overcab bed and following the offer of a too good to be true (which actually turned out to be true) deal we collected our new motorhome today.

There's lots to learn but so far we are well chuffed - and the dealers say it is the first one on the road in the UK which is a little added bonus!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

It looks fantastic Keith, I've always thought the Adria vans were well built and good value. I hope you enjoy your new purchase.

Frank


----------

